# Error upgrading 11.1-STABLE -> 12.0-STABLE



## kpect (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello,

I'm trying to upgrade FreeBSD from 11.1-STABLE to 12.0-CURRENT by building from source.
In the middle of build process just before switching to chroot I get following error:

```
UNAME_r and OSVERSION don't agree on major version number
```

Someone ever got this kind of error?
Best regards.


----------



## ezraimanuel (Mar 3, 2019)

why not use FreeBSD 12 STABLE branch?

```
svnlite co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/12 /usr/src
```
few days ago i upgraded FreeBSD 10 to 12-STABLE with no issues.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2019)

12-CURRENT doesn't exist any more.


----------



## kpect (Mar 4, 2019)

One correction. 
The error above appeared when I tried to build 12.0 ISO image on 11.1. I use this file for building ISO image: http://ftp2.ru.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm64/12.0-STABLE/src.txz but that doesn't change anything.
I've tried to upgrade to 12.0-STABLE from 11.1-STABLE and got following error on the installation stage:

```
install -s -m 555 sleep /bin/sleep
ld-elf.so.1: /bin/sleep: Undefined symbol "stat@FBSD_1.5"
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2019)

Do it properly. Use svnlite(1) to get the proper source tree. Then:

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld buildkernel
make installkernel
mergemaster -p
make installworld
mergemaster -U
make -DBATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES delete-old
make -DBATCH_DELETE_OLD_FILES delete-old-libs
pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg upgrade
```

If you have problems doing this I suggest you switch to 12.0-RELEASE and stay on a -RELEASE for now.


----------



## kpect (Mar 7, 2019)

I've fixed the problem. Thanx to all who replied


----------

